# Senior attack from the Southwest



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

They say things are bigger in Texas and they are not kidding...Natham had another senior moment and bombed my mailbox to smithereens with some fine cigars which none of them I have ever tried.
I think he is trying the beat the noob out of me in just one slap. 
Brother, this is really appreciated and you can be sure they will be enjoyed.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Great hit and an old school Camacho in there to boot :grin2:


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Gumby-cr said:


> Great hit and an old school Camacho in there to boot :grin2:


:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

That's a nice slam right here. Southern hospitality at its best 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

About time somebody slapped zig around a little bit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Nathan does it right! Well done!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

zcziggy said:


> They say things are bigger in Texas and they are not kidding...Natham had another senior moment and bombed my mailbox to smithereens with some fine cigars which none of them I have ever tried.
> I think he is trying the beat the noob out of me in just one slap.
> Brother, this is really appreciated and you can be sure they will be enjoyed.


Glad they finally made it! :vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> About time somebody slapped zig around a little bit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, overdue in fact!


----------



## bearinvt (Aug 12, 2012)

Mercy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice reminds me of the old days!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit Nathan

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

That is incredible! Enjoy.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Fantastic selection Nathan, @zcziggythat should entertain you for a while!!


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Olecharlie said:


> Fantastic selection Nathan, @zcziggythat should entertain you for a while!!


Yes sir...they all look great


----------

